# Is there anyone who has some info on this bike



## hawker (Oct 4, 2014)

*bikes not for sale*






















 Hi, im looking to identify the maker of this bike, I have more pics but not loading on my com, rat trap pedals, and head badge holes vertical, 2 7/8  apart wood wheels are spent. now that I have some wheels im keeping it.


----------



## barracuda (Oct 4, 2014)

Ah ha, so you're the guy who won that auction. That might be an Elgin or Excelsior chainring, I think? See post #32 here:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?41683-Sprocket-compilation-PIC-HEAVY/page4


----------



## hawker (Oct 5, 2014)

*love those rusty spokes*

Hi, thanks barracuda, I wish I could get  more pics of it, it has loose ball bearings in the crank 18, and red spears painted on the front of the head tube. It be nice if the head badge was on it.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi Hawker, I checked my Elgin King badge, and the holes are exactly 2 7/8" apart.........


----------



## hawker (Oct 7, 2014)

cool, I didn't know elgins went that far back, does yours have crank bearings not in a cage also, or haven't you disassembled that?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm thinking this is a mixture of parts. The frame appears pre 1905, maybe back to 1896. The chainwheel is later, maybe post 1920. Same for grips, late teens/'20's. Saddle may go back to 1910ish. Nice find


----------



## bricycle (Oct 7, 2014)

hawker said:


> cool, I didn't know elgins went that far back, does yours have crank bearings not in a cage also, or haven't you disassembled that?




Elgins as just "Elgins" began around 1919-1920. But bikes under the name of Elgin King, Acme King, Elgin Queen began about 1895.
A factory in Elgin ILL. Was in business from 1895 to 1908. But Elgins were built under various Manufacturers for Sears And Roebuck and Co.


----------



## hawker (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks bricycle, I really appriciate your help, Im gona get a set of those cb italia wood rims and have the wheels relaced to them. Theres a queen b head badge on ebay maybe ill get that for this bike.


----------



## hawker (Oct 9, 2014)

the crown on the top of the fork doesnt resemble a elgin could be different cause its a smaller frame or year.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 9, 2014)

You'll like the CB Italias! Here they are in natural finish



Arch Truss Through Truss by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## bricycle (Oct 9, 2014)

here is a pic of a 1910? Elgin? junior (26") they did not have the red on the seat pillar, just the fork tube. The full sized bikes had red on both areas.


----------



## hawker (Oct 9, 2014)

Those rims cb italias seem perfect for these old bikes, btw nice truss iver, I love them also, I have one of those two, only the bar by the seat post is a lil lower. Mine head tube measures 6 1/4 long but everything else the same on my elgin, great find too.


----------

